# Any Transfer Users With An HP LaserJet or Inkjet Printer?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone here have an HP LaserJet or HP Inkjet printer being used to create heat transfers successfully? If so, what model are you using and what heat transfer papers are you using with them? Any problems with your printer?

Yes, I've done some forum searches and of course am very aware of the Oki being the most talked about laser printer used, and the Epson being the most talked about inkjet printer used. 

My reason for asking is because my local CompUSA is going out of business. I made my first trip there to see the damage done. There are demos and new printers currently at 20% off, toner at 25% off and inkjet carts at 20% off for their going out of business sale.

These are the HP LJ and IJ printers I wrote down today to find out more about that are on sale. Please share if you are using either of these printers for heat transfers: 

-HP LaserJet 2840 (all-in-one laser printer, scanner, copier and fax)
-HP LaserJet CM1017 (multifunction laser printer)
-HP OfficeJet Pro L7780 Inkjet (Uses HP Vivera Pigment-Based Inks) 

There is another twist to my window browsing today, but I'll wait for the replies to the initial question first.

Thanks!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, no HP LaserJet or Inkjet users?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Last call...*knock knock* Any HP LaserJet (or inkjet) users making heat transfers?

I'm most interested in the HP LaserJet models if anyone use such a model. 

I'd like to know of any experiences with transfer paper issues with these HP printers mentioned, and if they work as well as an Oki 5500, 8800 or other commonly used Oki model. 

I've reached out to a couple of the manufacturers of laser heat transfer papers and there has not been any specific tests done with the HP LJs models mentioned here. 

Coastal Business has tagged the HP LaserJet 2840 as "_Approved Heat Transfer Paper_" compatible. This does not state for which brands of transfers though... 

Thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry, Ms Blue, I can't help you.  I don't have ANY laser printer, and I only have an Epson C88+ for my inkjet printer.

I remember reading something about Vivera inks, but I honestly can't remember what it was a read about them, whether good or bad.

Is there a CIS available for that inkjet printer? That's what I'd be more concerned about...

Also, since Coastal approved that laser printer for transfers, I'd contact them to find out which papers are compatable with that printer.  They're very friendly and helpful, so I'm sure they'll answer your question honestly. 

Good luck!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Chani said:


> Also, since Coastal approved that laser printer for transfers, I'd contact them to find out which papers are compatable with that printer.  They're very friendly and helpful, so I'm sure they'll answer your question honestly.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh yes!!! I forgot to mention that I emailed Coastal about using Neenah papers with the LaserJet 2840. I received a reply that they have not tested papers with this printer, yet feel like it should not cause a problem given that ImageClip is only a glossy sheet of paper. They also feel the Laser 1 Opaque paper should work fine.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If you actually had some of that paper in hand I'd suggest having them print on it at the store, but I'm betting you don't. 

I really wish I could help you. I'm totally lost when it comes wot laser printers and laser transfer paper. 

Sorry.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope you are aware that CompUsa sells their closeout product "as is" no return no exchange. At least in my area. You buy at your own risk. Besides you get better deal with rebate from Office Depot, Staples and other online stores with full warranty.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Luis, you bring up some very good points...I will be doing an online price check with other companies and inquire about the return policy (or possible lack of one) with CompUSA. I'd hate having to return a printer as large as the 2840 regardless of where I purchase from. 

Luis, given that you're a laser printer user, do you find that you buy toner more than 3 times a year (for any color you run out of)? Do you find that laser printer consumables increase considerably each year? 

I know that as many inkjet printers age, the cost of their consumables increase, sometimes to the point that it's cheaper to buy and operate a new model inkjet printer. I just gave up a like new Epson inkjet printer in December (though it was a few years old) for that very reason.

Given that I've never owned a laser printer, I'm wondering if my consumables could become so costly in 1-2 years that I'd want to purchase a new laser printer...If I purchase a laser printer this year.

AB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use HP inkjet printers, and the soft transfer paper from Dharma Trading. I use vivera inks in all my printers.

I have a PSC 1600 All in One which is the first one I got, and have used that one alot for transfers. Problems I had were resolved by HP...they sent me a new one.

About a year ago I got the 9600. That's the wide format ink jet that will take the 11X17 paper. I haven't had any call for that large format tansfer. As for non-transfer large paper, it's kind of hard to find except for the 20 pound...I'd like a heavier paper for catalogs and posters. A good printer...no problems.

I also have the 6200. I don't use this one for printing transfers. I bought that one mainly because I needed a fax machine, and a printer for the bookkeeper. Although it works fine, it caused me untold misery when I first hooked it up to my one computer that has Vista. In fact, I think it was that printer that messed up my settings so that my printers won't set back to 300dpi for normal printing. All I can to is change the ink flow to low, otherwise they eat ink.

All in all, I like the HP's...just make sure that whichever one you buy is Vista ready.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got some samples from "Powerful Papers, Inc" at the last NBM show and they work in my HP Color LaserJet 2605.

You just have to remember to set the printer for "heavy paper" or it will jam up or smear...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Luis, you bring up some very good points...I will be doing an online price check with other companies and inquire about the return policy (or possible lack of one) with CompUSA. I'd hate having to return a printer as large as the 2840 regardless of where I purchase from.
> 
> Luis, given that you're a laser printer user, do you find that you buy toner more than 3 times a year (for any color you run out of)? Do you find that laser printer consumables increase considerably each year?
> 
> ...


I don't really see that as a problem since I don't print in large volume. Mostly short orders which is to my advantage. I get better margin than selling very large quantity. It is hard to compete price wise against a screen printer when it comes to volume pricing.

Anyhow, I have used toner cartridges that came with printer for quiet some time before I ran out of toners. I found 2 sources of toner cartridges that are a lot cheaper than what Okidata is asking for. Actually I bought a set of 5K high capacity cartridges. I still have an average of 90% left in the 4 cartridges. I also saw an opportunity to buy a compatible set high capacity toner (5K) for $165.00 which is a bargain. I bought a set as back up and it is going to be a while before I will be using them since there are still a lot left in the ones I have in the printer. The drums has 78% life left out of 15K pages life. The fuser has 94% and the belt has 91% left. These are considered consumables which are expensive to replace. I would rather buy a new printer if I ever in need to replace them. The going price of a new printer this days is about the same amount with the price of 2 drums. I will keep the old printer for spare parts or a boat anchor . Knock on wood, it will be a while before that happens.

I paid $599.00 after rebate new for my Oki C5200ne. I recovered that cost after 3 short run orders. Nowadays you can get a new one for around $399.00 or even less with discount from the vendor and in addition a discount from Oki. It would be wise just to buy a new printer if you have to replace the consumables or fixing the printer when it breaks down. Get the capacity compatible brand toner. They are just as good as the OEM. The high capacity toner cartidge goes a long way.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks to you both for the additional input! I appreciate the info on what parts are more costly to replace in a laser printer.

I found out the details about the no-returns policy at CompUSA. Buyers must call the product mfr for support, even if it's a DOA product. 

Another thing, I also found better pricing online. However, CompUSA has dropped all of their toner to 30% off since Monday. So, perhaps the toner is the only good deal right now.  

Oh - they had an Oki 5500n printer for $319, but it was a demo only. It was quite tempting but I like that a multifunction printer can serve more than 1 purpose for business vs. the Oki serving just one purpose.


----------



## rescudiver (Feb 24, 2008)

Use the HP4550 Color Laser Jet printer. Go to the following website for further information on this printer and the type of work you want to do.

Full Color Laser Sublimation: Color Laser Sublimation Cartridges for the gold and silver trophy metal used in awards

Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

This is months too late. You probably have bought and tried HP laser jet printer. Southeast Specialty recommends HP laserjet printer for Imageclip.

Check this website: Photo-Trans ImageClip

There is a member (georgeB) who started with black and white laser printer with Imageclip. You might want to send a PM for his opinion with HP laser printers. I believe Dodank uses Hp Laser printer also.

Imageclip should jam since there is no polymer coating on the imaging paper. Just make sure to set the printer to thickest media possible so that the toner will fuse properly.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Luis,

If this was in reply to me, I've since purchased a Canon MP970 inkjet printer that I'm geeked over and that prints great.


----------



## paulashockemola (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you a million times you have given me hope! i bought my 4500 about 7 years ago but could never work out all it could actually do for me until now that is!! thanks again  this also my first post so hello as well.


----------

